# noise from engine bay



## gwallace79 (Aug 16, 2013)

My wife and I recently purchased a 2006 murano s. Bout a month ago we started noticing a humming type noise during acceleration, at cruising speed , and deceleration. Please can anyone give any info on what is going on


----------

